# Flying Dutchman



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

Our local opera company is currently presenting this opera, touting it as Wagner's shortest and most easily accessible opera. I understand "shortest"  , but I don't understand what they're getting at by "most easily accessible". Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

? i think it's fun. maybe that's what they mean.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

"Shortest:" statement of fact, quantifiably accurate.
"Most easily accessible:" total matter of opinion.
I think that the most accessible Wagner opera is _Tannhauser_

That being said, _Flying Dutchman_ is a great window on the development of Wagner. Remember, this most-self-taught of the great composers penned this impressive sound-canvas, an opera that holds the boards more than a century-and-a-half after its creation, at the age of about 27!


----------



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> "Shortest:" statement of fact, quantifiably accurate.
> "Most easily accessible:" total matter of opinion.
> I think that the most accessible Wagner opera is _Tannhauser_ *This is my favorite*
> 
> That being said, _Flying Dutchman_ is a great window on the development of Wagner. Remember, this most-self-taught of the great composers penned this impressive sound-canvas, an opera that holds the boards more than a century-and-a-half after its creation, at the age of about 27!


 *But I still don't know what "accessible" means here. Does it mean 'favorite'?*


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

easiest to 'dig'.

dj


----------



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

david johnson said:


> easiest to 'dig'.
> 
> dj


 *Thanks, David. I understand what you mean. I find it difficult, however, to believe that this opera ranks over our favorite.*


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the dutchman is my kind of story; shortish, ghosts, phantom sailing ships w/blood red sails, lovely maidens sacrificing themselves, loud brass and storming strings...how could i not like
it  ?

i've not heard tannhauser in awhile. perhaps i should soon give that a spin!

dj


----------



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

*Oddly enough, I just used the word "accessible" to describe the Caranavel Museum in Paris - not sure if it was in me all along, or a result of this thread.*


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

It's like this - it's the easiest of Wagner's true Wagnerian operas to "get into"/listen to. It's only a couple of hours long and the music is not too complex.

It's also the first in which Wagner started to shape his own voice. 

Most people don't realise it was written roughly at the same time as Rienzi, musically a very different piece (which Wagner claimed he did not like and has therefore never been performed at Bayreuth). I believe that Die Fliegende Hollaender has been performed there as his first "mature" opera.

Although they do have merit, Wagner regarded his first three as unsatisfactory - Die Feen, Das Liebesverbot and Rienzi. 

Incidentally, the most satisfactory recording of Dutchman, in my view, is an old one: Klemperer.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

gasp!!  everyone knows it has to be konwichny/berlin opera on emi!!!!  
(my favorite)

dj


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, Klemperer's recording (on EMI) has stood the test of time - it's still in the catalogue after 39 years!


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

It's the most melodic of Wagner's operas and it's not as heavy on recitative as the later ones - a great opera to start your Wagner journey on. I've got two versions, it being one of my absolute favourites.


----------



## RicardoTheTexan (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw Dutchman four or five times before finally accepting it as a masterpiece. The tempi is the key. The performance that totally convinced me (and filled me with joy) was by New York City Opera. Dutchman is an early effort by Wagner. If the tempi drag a lot, it's astoundingly boring. If, however, the conductor has enough respect for the composer, the piece comes alive and becomes dazzling.


----------

